# HELP - Vauen Zeppelin



## arkadij (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi!

I've found this thing - Vauen Zeppelin - a few days ago but I haven't found any reviews about it. 

Do you have any knowledge or experience about it?


I would appreciate any help, 
Thank you!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

This :ask: ?

Connecticut Valley Tobacconist - Colibri Lighters


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

that's interesting


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Try googling "the new yardbirds".

What's that? Ooooohhhh! VAUEN Zeppelin!

No, never heard of it, sorry.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I know this shape isn't a new idea. Occasionally you can find one similar from the 50s, 60s, 70s (?) for sale on Ebay. I think they're called a cigar pipe. You load it and screw it together, then light it through a hole in the metal piece on the end. I think they're a relatively short smoke. That's all I can offer


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

It was a special purpose design for use in flammable hydrogen filled airships - I have seen them appear in some period movies on the smoking decks of dirigibles. Never spoke with anyone who smoked one.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

In the context of today, they look like they're for smoking marijuana - especially since it sort of looks like a cigar.

With the walls being so thin, I have to imagine they smoke way to hot and can easily burn out.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Not for pot. They use plugs.

http://www.vauen.de/en/


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

GuitarDan said:


> Not for pot. They use plugs.
> 
> VAUEN :: Pfeifen und Filter


I think those plugs are for the Pipoo. They have a tin of Zeppelin tobacco.

In regards to burning too hot, I dunno. That would depend on what sort of opening is in the end. It might just encourage a slow smoulder.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

GuitarDan said:


> Not for pot. They use plugs.
> 
> VAUEN :: Pfeifen und Filter


Regardless, it _looks _like it's for pot. Hell, most people already ask if I'm smoking weed out of a Peterson bent Dublin!

With regular pipes, most police are savvy enough to tell the difference without asking, but if I light up a zepp in public, I'd prepare to have a conversation with any LEOs that came by.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

You guys are right on the plugs... same company wrong design.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Why have conversation with the police. Politely tell them that it's not. If hassled, blow a large puff of smoke into their faces and chuckle.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

GuitarDan said:


> Why have conversation with the police. Politely tell them that it's not. If hassled, blow a large puff of smoke into their faces and chuckle.


...all the way to the klink!


----------



## arkadij (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi! 

Thanks all!

My google-fu is quite strong, I have found some stuff about how a few people feels about cigar pipes. 

But to remain on topic: Neither of you has any experience with this thing?


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Not I. Looks like fun though!


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> Not for pot. They use plugs.
> 
> VAUEN :: Pfeifen und Filter












it says cheese, bit i say Sponge Bob Pipe...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

arkadij said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> ...


I had one similar made of metal when I was younger :dunno: . It smoked fine but once you lit it, it was gonna keep burning no matter what. I remember smoking it at the Blue Oyster Cult show. God-zilla-god-zilla-god-zilla-god-zilla!!! That was awesome! Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## AnticoPipa (Feb 13, 2010)

I have this pipe and enjoy smoking, especially in windy or rainy weather, or the places where only cigarettes are allowed to smoke.


----------

